# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare قسم Borneo Schematics تحديثات :  Borneo Schematics Update Version 2.3.0 Patch 2305 Release !

## mohamed73

*PCD ( Part Compatible Database ) help users easily find IC's compatible from board to another board.* *As  simple you select the original part on layout board and then Borneo  Schematics will guide you to compatible part on another board. Make your  works easier.*  *UPDATE BORNEO SCHEMATICS VERSION 2.3.0 Patch 2305 RELEASE !
UPDATE BORNEO SCHEMATICS VERSION 2.3.0 Patch 2305 RELEASE ! OLD VERSION MUST UN-INSTALL FIRST / VERSI LAMA WAJIB DI UNINSTALL !*  *[*]ONLY WITH LATESVERSION WILL WORK* *[*]FIX BUG* *[*]ADD FEATRURES ON BITMAP*   *Just Click Auto Update on Your Aplications
Full Installer Link :*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Do manual update after instal this version
================================
Full Version Step :
1. Install Setup to Drive C 
2. Load Exe from Drive C/Borneoschematic
3. Login with your User name and Pass
4. Enjoy it !
===============================*   *Public Group :
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Official Website :
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
YouTube Channel :
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Instagram :
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
========================================*  *Technical Support, Live Assistance , Bugs Report Please contact
WhatsApp or telegram: Dika : (+62) 811 2633 202*      *WORLDWIDE DISTRIBUTOR* **  *Borneo Flasher Indonesia
Rizal Arsyad Dini
whats app : +62853 953 77777
Telegram : +62853 953 77777
Facebook : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Email : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *=============================*  *MUKESH RAJ
GsmGenesis | Source Server Logs
Country : India
WhatsApp +12017010725
Website : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Website : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *Website : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *Skype : info.gsmgenesis
E-mail : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* * Official Support : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*      *
Regards,
Borneo Schematics Team*

----------

